# Ontario Seed Bank, Anyone?



## GMCORP (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey y'all.  I was thinking about visiting the "Ontario Seed Bank" in Toronto that i have seen advertised on the back cover of "High Times" several times.  Has anyone on here done business with them???:afroweed:


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 20, 2008)

I have been to a great place on younge st.  They carry all kinds of stuff.  Even
a smoke map of where to score in the city.  Its called the canadian seed exchange.  I am planning on going to the Ontario Seed Bank soon though.          I bet its great.


----------



## GMCORP (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks man!  I'll check out the seed exchange!  I'm planning a trip to Toronto soon, and am always looking for more ideas!


----------



## CDN_BUD (Apr 7, 2008)

where is this place in toronto? ill have to check it out.


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 8, 2008)

Look up sacredseed.com and they have a map to there store which is also in youngsterdam thats where you can find many stores to keep you amused!


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 8, 2008)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Look up sacredseed.com and they have a map to there store which is also in youngsterdam thats where you can find many stores to keep you amused!




can you smoke in Canada without getting busted?


----------



## karmacat (Apr 8, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> can you smoke in Canada without getting busted?



My question was are seeds legal in Canada ?


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 8, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> My question was are seeds legal in Canada ?



i dont think so.


----------



## Cole (Apr 13, 2008)

There legal to have not to germinate  ...I think?


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 13, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> There legal to have not to germinate  ...I think?






Like a gun with no bullets


----------

